# single hunting bands



## flatband123 (Feb 18, 2016)

hi every one

just had to ask I am putting together a t t f natural and find I get on with single t b g can any one recommend a band thickness I can use single that I can use for hunting wood pigeon and rabbits I have a 30 inch draw I find an active band of 6 inches is my most comfortable I am intending to use 9 and a half mill steel balls thank you in advance for any help

best regards martin


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tricky.. 9.5mm steel is great with 3/4inch straight cuts. But i would go .040 with a taper. 7/8ths to 5/8ths taper? Latex you can band up an inch shorter than tbg. 5 inches active length.. since the natural latex has an elongation of over 700%


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm no expert in this slingshot community but let me share my experience with u, I've always been a fan of slingshots and some folks here have an incredible talent, I wanted lots of power and always shot 3/4 double theraband gold 6.5 inch straight cut for 30 inch draw for a long time and it was quite tough to be accurate, and I have known of people shooting full butterfly with great accuracy, but always thought if I can't hit my target with a 30 inch draw there's no way I can shoot full butterfly and never really tried it. But for the last month or so I've been shooting single 3/4 Thera band gold 12 inch active for a 60 inch draw and let me tell I've hit my target many more times than ever before and I thought I couldn't do it. The pull feels way lighter and the POWER is so much better than my doubles if u wanna give that a try I highly recommend it for hunting


----------



## Moorman (May 29, 2016)

Hi Martin I use 28mm to 22mm 6inches for a 30 inch draw firing 9.5mm steels I find this set up ideal.


----------

